# Builds by Taylar Motorbikes



## Taylar Motorbikes

These are just some of our builds. You can view our Facebook page at Taylar Cycles.


----------



## bikecrazy

Wow! Wow! Wow!..................................


----------



## Cowboy in NC

GOTTAWL !!! Excellent Craftsmanship, ---------Cowboy


----------



## Robertriley

@Taylar Motorbikes, why no love for the Hammond Cycle?


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

Robertriley said:


> @Taylar Motorbikes, why no love for the Hammond Cycle?



Post some please  I don't have great pictures on my phone.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 659816 View attachment 659818



Nice pics!


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Taylar Motorbikes said:


> Nice pics!



Yes, that`s pretty Awesome , too....--------Cowboy


----------



## Rusty72

Killer rides!!!


----------



## Aussie

Super cool dude... highly recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mfhemi1969

Taylar Motorbikes said:


> These are just some of our builds. You can view our Facebook page at Taylar Cycles.
> 
> View attachment 659669
> 
> View attachment 659670
> 
> View attachment 659674
> 
> View attachment 659675
> 
> View attachment 659676
> 
> View attachment 659677
> 
> View attachment 659678
> 
> View attachment 659679



Crazy about that red Indian! Real Cool....


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

mfhemi1969 said:


> Crazy about that red Indian! Real Cool....



Thanks. Let us know if you would like us to build you a bike.


----------



## mfhemi1969

Taylar Motorbikes said:


> Thanks. Let us know if you would like us to build you a bike.



Please send me some info! thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very cool stuff!! what kind of motors are you using?


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very cool stuff!! what kind of motors are you using?



Honda Gc160 or 190. We also do customs with the motor of your choice.


----------



## bricycle

Welcome to our Group!


----------



## Robertriley

@Taylar Motorbikes  Dan, I made this album of your builds a while back.  Now you can finally view it.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/taylar-cycles-custom-motor-bicycles.1639/


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

bricycle said:


> Welcome to our Group!



Thank you.


----------



## 56 Vette

Awesome builds, these look great, and are probably very reliable too! Nice work!! Joe


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

56 Vette said:


> Awesome builds, these look great, and are probably very reliable too! Nice work!! Joe



Thank you for the kind words Joe. If you would like to commission a build let us know. Dan


----------



## Robertriley

Updated pics of the Hammond Motorcycle.  Dan did some work and upgrades for me.


----------



## Taylar Motorbikes

Nice. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## azbug-i

Been riding mine on the weekends! Dan makes incredible bikes and he and his wife, Amanda, are wonderful to work with!

Shout out to picture 1 on post 1 

Ill take it out and take some real pictures later!


----------



## azbug-i

The crowds gathered round and the indian is supposed to make into the local newspaper! Brought it to the little car show at the diner.


----------



## azbug-i

Snapped a couple on friday in the backyard. Pardon the mess. I have 3 dogs and a grapefruit tree.


----------



## Robertriley

Here's a couple videos of it rolling down the road


----------



## Bikermaniac

Awesome bikes, I like the Indian, it's a dream.


----------



## Robertriley

That's Amanda's bike, I will race her for pinks!  @azbug-i


----------



## azbug-i

Robertriley said:


> That's Amanda's bike, I will race her for pinks!  @azbug-i



Im not dumb enough!  Mr 65mph hahaha


----------



## azbug-i

Seriously doesnt your bike go like 75 plus?


----------



## Robertriley

azbug-i said:


> Seriously doesnt your bike go like 75 plus?



Not too sure but it would need a long smooth straight away.  I think it would do 80mph easy and Dan says 100mph.


----------



## azbug-i

I remember 100mph being thrown around too. Mine tops out at about 40mph haha


----------



## Cornelius P Flabob III

There is more to Taylar Cycles than many know...

In 2011 I brought this BTR racer to Dan to fix. I previously had "the other guy" do the fabrication and it was HORRIBLE. Dan helped me with those issues.



 

 

Shortly after, he did this one for me. (I didn't know better at the time, excuse the Chinagirl motor 







Then we designed a better one with a GC 160. This was my baby. It ran great and strong for over 5 years. I recently sold her for way more than I paid!







Then I brought him my 1957 Moto Guzzi Lodola. I brought him the dustbin and he caged it to the frame and re-balanced the frame pitch and made the rear section.



 





Wanting more, I brought him a project that I designed from multiple cycles. It is a Yamaha base, NSU Sportmax 500 fairing, TZ tank highly modified, custom rear end that was a female dog to get right. (I will NEVER do that again!) and a 1955 BMW TT racer look overall. I spent a lot of time designing this "Gerpanese" and Dan did an AWESOME job. It is exactly like I wanted. There are some cool aspects to this bike.



 




I bought this one for my son in 2016. It was a build Dan did many years ago for a guy back East. I bought it from the guy and had it shipped back. I was going to flip it but my son really wanted it. Now we go riding a lot. My son took this to his first show and won! Brat.







Dan has built me sign cans using real steel and traditional metal fab. I have painted a few of his signs. They have all been sold. These are the ones I kept.
(He made me this oval can. I painted it "Indian" and added lights. Sold it)



 

 

 






I designed this sign to go over my gate. Dan built it and I painted it. Turns on automatically each night and has a great patina after 5 years






In 2016 I designed a build using a 1916 Iver Johnson cycle. The tank was cool but I didn't want it cantilever. I had Dan arch it more and have more symmetry. We ran the cables through the tank and added a ton of real crap to it. This was Dan's first build with the Honda 5 speed clone. It is very reliable and rides like a Cadillac. I have ridden hundreds of miles and it is very comfortable. It should go around 80-90 but that would be at 8500 rpms. Yeah, Im not feelin' too good about that.



 

 



MANY years ago I fell in love with the early Morgan 3 cyclecars. Dan and I have discussed building one for years. We actually got started on the project 3 times over the years but it fell through.

NOT THIS TIME! in August we started a 100% scratch build. Here is one pic. I will post finished pics when she is done. It is a BEAST!






As you can see, Dan does MUCH more than tribute cycles. I say he change his name to Cool Old Metal 

Kris


----------



## azbug-i

I love the signs! My pics are going to so lame compared to the previous post but I took pictures yesterday!
This motorcycle is available if someone would like to own one of Dan's incredible motorcycles. I will be driving to California a few times in the coming months and can deliver.


----------



## Freqman1

azbug-i said:


> I love the signs! My pics are going to so lame compared to the previous post but I took pictures yesterday!
> This motorcycle is available if someone would like to own one of Dan's incredible motorcycles. I will be driving to California a few times in the coming months and can deliver.
> 
> View attachment 766686
> 
> View attachment 766687
> 
> View attachment 766688
> 
> View attachment 766689
> 
> View attachment 766690
> 
> View attachment 766691
> 
> View attachment 766692
> 
> View attachment 766714



You should post in the for sale-other section if you want to get it sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i

Freqman1 said:


> You should post in the for sale-other section if you want to get it sold. V/r Shawn




Yeah Shawn, I was thinking about it. Not sure this is the proper market for it. I wanted to post the pics regardless and just wanted to make note of it on the odd chance someone was interested. I still wanted to show it off haha


----------



## azbug-i

More pics i forgot to post!


----------



## Doctor Motorfinger

TASTY! Nice workmanship and details. Very high bar work. Those are what used to really be considered motorcycles until someone stuffed a car engine in a frame such as the really old Indian motorcycles of the 1920s. Who says a bicycle should not have an engine in it?

I love classics! These are totally old school.


----------



## MotoMagz

Had Dan do all the metal work and send it to me in Michigan for paint, assembly and Fun!


----------



## Robertriley

MotoMagz said:


> Had Dan do all the metal work and send it to me in Michigan for paint, assembly and Fun! View attachment 1050121



are you going to add the cylinder fin pieces?  Son pinning on the tank would look great too


----------



## Hammerhead

Welcome, very nice looking motorbikes.
Hammerhead


----------



## MotoMagz

Thanks I might add one of Dans new finned heads. For sure I’ll me doing pin-striping.


----------



## Robertriley

One of Dan's bikes just sold for $30,000!









						1912 Indian BTR | S333 | Las Vegas 2020 | Mecum Auctions
					

1912 Indian BTR presented as Lot S333 at Las Vegas, NV




					www.mecum.com


----------



## bikewhorder

Seems like there must be more than $30000 worth of investment in that thing.  I remember reading about those scaled down V twins but I didn't realize they actually were now in production. How much are they?


----------



## Robertriley

I'm not too sure, I hear that he's making a full size too.  I haven't seen them run yet.   The guy who makes the engines screwed Dan but he kept one of the engines for this build.  Dan sold this bike to another guy for around 13k and then it sold for $30k.   Dan didn't make anything off the build, he just needed to finish it up and show off his work.  It was a one of a kind.


----------



## Robertriley

1918 Harley Davidson Cyclecar Build
					

Kris Blake pondered, designed and researched every aspect of this unique cyclecar built by Dan Orabona of Taylar Motorbikes...




					m.roadkillcustoms.com
				




He needs to make another one of these with a few upgrades and put it in the next Mecum.


----------

